# When you are selling a puppy what is standard practice?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I mean I let my breeder pick out my puppy and sent a deposit.So as far as I am concerned he's mine and I get him when he's old enough.Here's a silly question-Shouldn't the breeder keep me posted as to his progress?Or am I being silly?
My children would love pictures on a daily basis,but obviously this can't happen.
I email the breeder and it takes forever till the breeder gets back to me and maybe I get lucky with a pic or two.
I was just wondering what all of you do.Could you please clue me in since this is all new to me?
THanks again!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

With Sam's breeder, we "placed an order" for a puppy, waited for a litter to be born. After the pups were born I sent a deposit to hold a pup. We didn't know which pup was ours until they were six weeks old. She sent us a weekly picture of all the pups. And a process report on what they were doing. (Eyes open, walking etc.) It was great to see them grow. We picked up Sam when he was 9 1/2 weeks old. 

Now I send her progress reports every couple of months.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Does the breeder have a website? My breeder did and she updated all the puppies pictures once a week. This way I got to see them grow. She also gave me info whenever I asked. I think a good breeder should be happy to keep you up to date with the info on your puppy.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

See Debbie,that's what I mean,you were kept up to date and I feel like I'm not.Meanwhile my children keep on me about emailing the breeder and I don't want to be bothering the breeder all the time and I would have thought that the breeder would like to keep me inoformed.Oh well,we emailed her the other day about emailing some more pics and we'll see howlong it takes this time.
THanks!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I got both my boys from the same breeder that sent me updates with pictures all the time. One thing that my breeder just started doing is sending mini video’s of the puppies playing. What an excitement it was to actually see your baby in action before it was time for him to come home. I must have watched those videos 1000 times before picking Monte up.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know about your breeder, but some are more avid computer users than others. Ours is great with email and we have kept in touch, but when she first emailed us that she had Dusty available, we asked for photos. She got them to us in a day or two, but she had to get a friend with a digital camera to come over and take the pictures. I would imagine that if we were getting a new puppy from her, daily or even weekly photos might be unrealistic. Even a breeder that has a website may have someone else set it up and maintain it for them. Not everyone thinks it's as easy or convenient to snap a few shots, upload and send them as we do! Now if she isn't giving you _any_ information about your puppy, and doesn't answer questions you might have in a reasonable time frame, I'd be more uncomfortable than if she just doesn't send lots of pictures.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh the breeder answers questions,but it's much easier for me to email than talk on the phone.It may very well be easier for her on the phone as opposed to email.I must admit I am very excited to be getting a puppy,but my children have gone beyond excited,they are so excited that they are about to bust. 
We'll see how the rest of the time we have to wait goes.Next Sat puppy will be here then we won't need any pics!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Remember too that breeders may be away at dog shows on weekends and busy with the rest of their lives (spouses, kids, work etc) during the week. 

Our breeder probably wondered about us but I was so concerned about "bothering" her or her husband that I just patiently waited the weeks before we picked up our first one. A couple of emails perhaps and that was about it. She probably thought we weren't all that excited but that couldn't have been further from the truth. I just didn't want to be a pest.  Of course, after knowing her for 3 years, I know she loves to talk no matter how busy she is so I should have called way back then!

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Like Susan already said, most breeders have other committments besides placing puppies. Besides, if they spent a lot of time updating photos for every puppy (and sometimes it can take many, many photos before you get a good one), then the puppies may have to be neglected just so all the photos could go out. Not everyone is good at photography, at e-mail, or updating web sites.

I am fortunate that I have had two weeks off work, have an older teen at home this week who loves to do all the dog care, and have been able to update photos of my new puppies every few days. It is a two person job though and I couldn't do it alone.

Can you ask the breeder if you can come over and take your own photos since it is too early to bring the puppy home?

You only have a few more days before the puppy gets to come home. It will pass quickly.



> Of course, after knowing her for 3 years, I know she loves to talk no matter how busy she is so I should have called way back then!


LOL Susan! Yes, she does! She's a great communicator.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I found that the first couple weeks that I had Brutus home, I had no time to "play" on the computer. All my time was spent being a momma to my new puppy. And that was only 1 puppy so I can only imagine what a breeder is dealing with, having multiple puppies.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think breeders all have different personalities and different interests and jobs . Yes they breed dogs but they have to live in the real world like everyone else .
Like Kimberly said they have other things going on in their lives and other priorities and full time or part time jobs .
Some like Tom raise horses and they have foals to be born and raise as well as puppies . Some are active in showing their dogs and they are traveling or showing dogs locally ..Some have children to raise and other family commitments .. 
I do think that most breeders are interested in their dogs and I always update them when I have something interesting or fun to share or I want to notify them about an health issue . Everyone has responded to me in a timely manner mostly by e mail but this works well for both of us .
As to pictures I never saw pictures of my first dog Asta and good thing as I got another dog in the end . I was going to get a chocolate and she recommended a different dog due to temperment issues .. 
I did see Cosmo and I saw lots of pictures of Ahnold .. 
When I was looking for a dog 4 years ago I was just so grateful to be getting a dog I did not want to make waves and upset her and then she would change her mind and give him to someone else .
I did call her three or four times regarding certain things such as sending a blankie and toy to be exposed to the Mom and litter mates .. She was always very gracious and helpful . She notified me the day and time they were born and how many males and females in case I wanted to change my mind .. I was totally satisfied - pictures would have been nice but I really wanted the dog .. 
I waited almost 9 months and it was a long hard wait .. It was worth every minute .. There is not a day I do not think of him and wish he was still by my side ..


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks all for the responses.I know people have lives they have to live but waiting is the hardest part. 
Explaining the whole issue tomy children that our breeder has a life sometimes goes over well and other times they are just dissappointed.
In the end all will be OK,nine more days are we'll be proud puppy owners.Praying that all goes well.
Thanks for all the input!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Each time I email my breeder she emails me back within a couple hours..and if she doesn't do it that soon she apologises for why. I try not to bug her incessantly of course, but each time I ask for new pics (about once a week) she sends a torrent and a progress report about how he's doing and what she's done with them so far. I think your breeder should DEFINATELY keep you up to date. If you're about to hand her that much money for one of her puppies the least she can do is email you back in a timely manner and send you pictures.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Capotesmom,
I do agree with you,but then there is the other side of the coin,she has a life and may very well be busy.
Well tomorrow is my birthday and if I don't hear from her tomorrow I am most certain my hubby will get in touch with her(of course,I'm not supposed to know)
and get some kind of info or pic from her.
Our "family" puppy is actually my birthday gift b/c we all know who will be taking care of puppy when hubby is at work and kids are at school.
Nine more days and counting.................................


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

hopefully everything goes well! I get capote tomorrow and I've had a month to wait so I know of your excitement!! I won't sleep a wink tonight..I'm sure of it!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

AS I TOLD YOU I GOT A HAV FROM SUE LAST SUMMER AND I CAN TELL YOU FOR SURE THAT SHE IS NOT TOO MUCH OF A INTERNET PERSON HER SON TAKES CARE OF HER WEBSITE FOR HER WHEN HE'S HOME. I GOT PICS FROM WHENEVER HER SON WAS AVAILIBLE . SHE IS MORE OF A TELEPHONE PERSON AND SHE DOES GO TO SHOWS AND SHE HAS HORSE'S THAT SHE DEAL'S WITH. I CAN ASSURE YOU EVERYTHING IS FINE I WENT THROUGH THE SAME THING BUT I HAD NO PROBLEM'S IN THE END WHEN SHE MEET ME AT THE AIRPORT MY PUP WAS EXACTLY AS SHE DESCRIBED. HANG IN THERE IT'S ALMOST OVER


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks all!! I know that waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sue will talk for an hour on the phone. We had great conversations when I was looking for my dogs. She will answer all your questions. So call her on the phone and I am sure she will be happy to give you the info you want on your new puppy.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Sue.Duncan is already doing his business on paper.What a smart boy I'm getting.She did say she is very busy with making sure her puppies are clean,happy,healthy and well socialized.
I just get a warm fuzzy feeling inside when I speak to her. 
Nine more days and counting................
thanks for all the feedback everyone!!


----------

